# Extreme Audio Mechanicsville, VA is hiring for sales!



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Extreme Audio, Inc. located in Mechanicsville, VA is now hiring for a retail sales agent. 

Applicants would preferably have sales experience in a retail environment, with a main focus towards customer service. While sales numbers are always a good thing, meeting your customers needs and making them happy should be what drives you. Positive attitudes, and loving what you do, IS a requirement!

Applicants should go to our site at The Richmond Car Audio Experts - Extreme Audio | 559-3589 | Car Stereos, Custom Car Audio, Mobile Electronics and Electronic Accessories in the Richmond, Mechanicsville, and Glen Allen Areas and click the employment menu tab at the top. Specific application instructions are available there.

Please no direct emails or PM's through DIYMA.

Thanks!


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump back to the top!


----------

